# ROW wiring diagram for integrated telephone



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams?*

I've assembled all the bits and pieces to replecate the NAR MY 2005 integrated cell phone option. Eliminating the soon to be inoperable OnStar capability makes the wiring a whole lot simpler. Being able to also eliminate the J758 Telematics Switchover Module would make it even simpler, and save several hundred $$$ as well. To do this I need a ROW wiring diagram that shows the connections to the J412 Operating Electronics and Telephone Control Module without the J499 Telematics (OnStar) and J758 Telematics Switchover Modules as part of the circuits. The Bentley manual here in the US only shows the wiring with all three modules connected.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (Fighterguy)*

As requested:


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

How much did it cost you, and could you list the pieces? I'm interested in doing this, or the Rsap that never got off the ground...


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

i would love to know as well, if it is working, and what is the cost?


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, but this diagram doesn't apply to the control modules I have. As the note on the first page from the Bentley Manual repair section, 91 Telephone System, puts it, " Depending on the version of telephone system, Telephone/Telematics Control Module J526, or Operating Electronics and Telephone Control Module J412 is installed in the luggage compartment beneth rear shelf." Apparently there were two ways of combining the Telematics and Telephone functions. One was to keep the Telematics control module, J499, and add a Telephone module, J412, and an Interface module, J758, between the two. The other way was to combine the Telematics and Telephone functions into a single box, J526. Although the Bentley Manual discusses the J526 module in the repair section, in the wiring diagrams, only the stand alone J499 and the J499/J412/J758 combo is shown. The link you sent shows only the wiring for the J526 module installation. The ETKA parts list and diagram at my local dealer does not even have the J526 option. Only the J499, J412, and J758, and associated mounting brackets. Moreover, it didn't make sense to pay to keep the Telematics function via a combo box. Since the Repair section of the Bentley Manual mentions a stand alone J412 module for telephone functionality, I assumed there would be a wiring diagram for that option somewhere. Would really appreciate if you could check your source for the diagram you sent and see if there is also one there that includes just the J412 module (with no J499 or J758).
Eric


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

Will post all when I get it installed and prove that it works. Really hope so since, even if I can eliminate the interface module, the cost will be over $1,000.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
As requested:

Attachment: Stromlaufplan32Telefonanlageab05.2002.pdf (230253 bytes, downloaded 34 times)
Thanks Michael, but this diagram doesn't apply to the control modules I have. As the note on the first page from the Bentley Manual repair section, 91 Telephone System, puts it, " Depending on the version of telephone system, Telephone/Telematics Control Module J526, or Operating Electronics and Telephone Control Module J412 is installed in the luggage compartment beneth rear shelf." Apparently there were two ways of combining the Telematics and Telephone functions. One was to keep the Telematics control module, J499, and add a Telephone module, J412, and an Interface module, J758, between the two. The other way was to combine the Telematics and Telephone functions into a single box, J526. Although the Bentley Manual discusses the J526 module in the repair section, in the wiring diagrams, only the stand alone J499 and the J499/J412/J758 combo is shown. The link you sent shows only the wiring for the J526 module installation. The ETKA parts list and diagram at my local dealer does not even have the J526 option. Only the J499, J412, and J758, and associated mounting brackets. Moreover, it didn't make sense to pay to keep the Telematics function via a combo box. Since the Repair section of the Bentley Manual mentions a stand alone J412 module for telephone functionality, I assumed there would be a wiring diagram for that option somewhere. Would really appreciate if you could check your source for the diagram you sent and see if there is also one there that includes just the J412 module (with no J499 or J758).
Eric


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (Fighterguy)*

Hi Eric:
For the NAR spec cars, which all have Telematics (OnStar) by default, an intermediate module is needed to arbitrate if you add the OEM telephone module.
I can give you pinouts from the existing OnStar module that would allow you to utilize the existing microphone and input to the audio system for the telephone you plan to install, but this would not include any provision for feeding data into the CAN bus to have call ID display or control of the telephone via the big display in the front of the car. It would just be audio inputs - you would have to provide your own stand-alone method of controlling the phone.
Would that information be helpful?
Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
If you could post the OnStar pin assignments, that would be helpful - I am trying to verify the following, especially the wires going to the J758 switchover module (10, 12, 31, 33). 
Also, if there is any way you might could find a similar diagram for a 2005 and up Touareg, I am trying to find the pin assignments for the bluetooth module (Part number 7L6 035 729 H); I recently acquired one off eBay.de and was trying to see if it would work in place of the OnStar like it does in the Audis and Touaregs.... 
Here is what I have for an estimated guess to the Onstar 42-pin assignments:
01
02 - Lock/Unlock (white/purple)
03
04
05
06
07
08
09 - CAN BUS High (#3) - orange/purple
10 - Audio Out[+] - yellow
11
12 - Inside Mic[+] - green
13
14 - switched positive - black
15 - OnStar keypad LED (red) - white/red
16 - OnStar keypad LED (green) - white/green
17
18 - ground (#31) - brown
19 - ground (#31)
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30 - CAN BUS Low (#3) - orange/brown
31 - Audio Out[-] - brown
32
33 - Inside Mic[-] - black
34 - Mute - purple/red
35 - OnStar keypad in - white
36 - OnStar keypad power - white/black
37 - Lock/Unlock (white/purple)
38 
39 - battery[+] (#30) - red/white
40 - battery[+] (#30) - red/white
41
42


_Modified by CLMims at 6:44 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Eric:
For the NAR spec cars, which all have Telematics (OnStar) by default, an intermediate module is needed to arbitrate if you add the OEM telephone module.
I can give you pinouts from the existing OnStar module that would allow you to utilize the existing microphone and input to the audio system for the telephone you plan to install, but this would not include any provision for feeding data into the CAN bus to have call ID display or control of the telephone via the big display in the front of the car. It would just be audio inputs - you would have to provide your own stand-alone method of controlling the phone.
Would that information be helpful?
Michael


Michael, Thanks, but the schematic diagrams in the Bently Manual are quite good and show all the relevant pinouts and connections between modules. And they show both the stand alone OnStar module and the OnStar/Interface/Telephone module set ups, which enables an insightful comparison.
You are quite right that an interface module is needed. But, only if a functional OnStar capability is retained. Since I never activated OnStar and the Phaeton's analog system is soon to be OBE and not upgradeable, it makes no sense to keep it in the circuits.
When the Interface and telephone modules are added, there are three basic wiring changes. The audio connections to the Infotainment module now come from the Interface box (with feeds from the OnStar and Telephone modules) and the overhead microphone is connected to the Interface module instead of the OnStar module. All logical for sharing purposes. Also, there is a CAN bus connection to the Telephone module added to the circuit going to the OnStar module, which enables phone info to be displayed on the Infotainment screen. Power and ground connections for the Interface and Telephone modules, and wire and antenna connections to the cell phone base in the armrest are also added.
So, here's my plan. Removing the OnStar module simplifies things considerably in several ways by utilizing the connections that formerly went to it. Power and ground leads can be switched to the Interface and Telephone modules. The CAN bus connections can be switched to the Telephone module. The RF antenna lead from the sharkfin antenna can be connected to the lead from the cell phone base (instead of the MAJOR hassle of connecting the base normally to the cell phone antenna above the rear window). And there is no need for any connections between the OnStar and Interface modules. I think this set up answers your full functionality concerns. The Bentley Manual schematics show all the connections to do it.
Since the Bentley Manual Repair Section discusses a telephone capability with only the same Telephone (J412) module that is used in the OnStar/Interface/Telephone module combo, and if the OnStar connection is removed, the obvious question is why still have an Interface module at all? Problem is the audio connections from the Interface box to the Infotainment module and the overhead microphone in the only telephone schematic the Bently Manual has. I know they could be connected directly to the Telephone module instead, but I just don't know where. If I had a schematic with just the J412 module and no Telematics, or a pinout of all the J412 connections, I could do it and eliminate the Interface box as well. That was the basis of my original help request. I can always press on with the Interface module included, but it would save over $200 (not worth as much to Canadians, but still real money to me) and having to splice a power lead to eliminate it.
Eric


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_Michael,
If you could post the OnStar pin assignments, that would be helpful - I am trying to verify the following, especially the wires going to the J758 switchover module (10, 12, 31, 33). 
_Modified by CLMims at 6:44 AM 11-27-2007_

Don't mean to be a butt-insky, but since I have the answers right here at my finger tips.... Repair Section 91 of the Bently Manual has the complete pinout functions for all 42, but the Wiring Diagram section shows not all of them are used. Here's the combined info. I've listed alternative connections to J523, the Infotainment module, or J758, the Switchover Module, depending on how you want to do it:
01 - Signal activation - Dual Horn Auxiliary Relay [not used]
02 - Signal activation lock vehicle (white/violet) [to J393 pin 14]
03 - Cellular telephone, input signal audio [not used]
04 - Cellular telephone, signal battery charge condition [not used]
05 - Cellular telephone, negative [not used]
06 - Cellular telephone, TXD transfer [not used]
07 - Cellular telephone, RTS, ready to transmit [not used]
08 - Cellular telephone, shielding telephone line [not used]
09 - CAN BUS High (orange/lilac) [to CAN Bus High connection 3] 
10 - Audio Out, positive (yellow) [to J758 pin 4, or J523 pin 20/7]
11 - Emergencey speaker, positive [not used]
12 - Inside Mic[+] (green) [not used with J758, wire to J758, pin 5]
13 - K-wire diagnosis connection [not used]
14 - Voltage supply terminal 15 (switched) (black) [to fuse 62]
15 - OnStar keypad LED (red) (white/red)
16 - OnStar keypad LED (green) (white/green)
17 - Not assigned
18 - ground (#31) (brown) [to ground connection 629]
19 - ground (#31) (brown) [to ground connection 629]
20 - Not assigned
21 - Not assigned
22 - Signal activation - Auxiliary Emergency Flasher Relay [not used]
23 - Signal activation unlock vehicle [not used]
24 - Cellular telephone, output signal audio [not used]
25 - Cellular telephone, negative [not used]
26 - Cellular telephone, voltage supply, positive [not used]
27 - Cellular telephone, RXD transfer [not used]
28 - Cellular telephone, RTS, ready to transmit [not used]
29 - Signal status telephone base plate [not used]
30 - CAN BUS Low (orange/brown) [to CAN Bus Low connection 3]
31 - Audio Out, negative (brown) [to J758, pin 12, or J523, pin 20/12]
32 - Emergency speaker, negative [not used]
33 - Inside Mic[-] - black [not used with J758, wire to J758, pin 13] 
34 - Mute (purple/red) [to J758, pin 7, or J523, pin 8/2]
35 - Input signal from OnStar keypad (white)
36 - Input signal from OnStar keypad (white/black)
37 - Signal activation unlock vehicle (white/purple) (J393, pin 14]
38 - Input airbag crash signal [not used]
39 - Voltage supply terminal (#30) (constant) (red/white) [to fuse 37]
40 - Voltage supply terminal (#30) (constant) (red/white) [to fuse 37]
41 - Emergency battery, positive [not used]
42 - Emergency battery, negative [not used]
Eric


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (Fighterguy)*

Thanks Eric!!
I am on the Web version of the Bentley guide now (for the Touareg) trying to find the bluetooth module, but I cannot seem to find it listed on the US version ($30 bucks for nothing!)
I appreciate you looking this up, I hope to figure something out for a OEM bluetooth solution for the OnStar (sounds like you are going the built-in-phone route) - if I cannot get this to work I'll definately be interested in what you come up with!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (Fighterguy)*

Eric:
Great post. I've added some additional information (in blue) to the information you have provided.
Michael

_Quote, originally posted by *Fighterguy* »_
01 - Signal activation - Dual Horn Auxiliary Relay [not used] _This* is* used by OnStar to honk your horn if you lose track of where you parked. If you ground this pin, the horn honks._ 
02 - Signal activation lock vehicle (white/violet) [to J393 pin 14] _Same thing - ground this pin and the doors lock._ 
03 - Cellular telephone, input signal audio [not used]
04 - Cellular telephone, signal battery charge condition [not used]
05 - Cellular telephone, negative [not used]
06 - Cellular telephone, TXD transfer [not used]
07 - Cellular telephone, RTS, ready to transmit [not used]
08 - Cellular telephone, shielding telephone line [not used]
09 - CAN BUS High (orange/lilac) [to CAN Bus High connection 3] _Worth mentioning that this is the *infotainment *CAN bus._ 
10 - Audio Out, positive (yellow) [to J758 pin 4, or J523 pin 20/7] _provides an un-amplified signal to the sound system for delivery via the car speakers._
11 - Emergency speaker, positive [not used] 
12 - Inside Mic[+] (green) [not used with J758, wire to J758, pin 5]
13 - K-wire diagnosis connection [not used]
14 - Voltage supply terminal 15 (switched) (black) [to fuse 62] _Not really voltage supply for the device, but ignition sense. _
15 - OnStar keypad LED (red) (white/red)
16 - OnStar keypad LED (green) (white/green)
17 - Not assigned
18 - ground (#31) (brown) [to ground connection 629]
19 - ground (#31) (brown) [to ground connection 629]
20 - Not assigned
21 - Not assigned
22 - Signal activation - Auxiliary Emergency Flasher Relay [not used] _Used by OnStar_
23 - Signal activation unlock vehicle [not used] _Used by OnStar_
24 - Cellular telephone, output signal audio [not used] 
25 - Cellular telephone, negative [not used]
26 - Cellular telephone, voltage supply, positive [not used]
27 - Cellular telephone, RXD transfer [not used]
28 - Cellular telephone, RTS, ready to transmit [not used]
29 - Signal status telephone base plate [not used]
30 - CAN BUS Low (orange/brown) [to CAN Bus Low connection 3] _again, it's the infotainment CAN bus. _
31 - Audio Out, negative (brown) [to J758, pin 12, or J523, pin 20/12]
32 - Emergency speaker, negative [not used]
33 - Inside Mic[-] - black [not used with J758, wire to J758, pin 13] 
34 - Mute (purple/red) [to J758, pin 7, or J523, pin 8/2] _ This is what mutes the entertainment audio when you are using the communications system. You ground it to mute._
35 - Input signal from OnStar keypad (white) _The emergency (SOS) button. _
36 - Input signal from OnStar keypad (white/black) _The "Initiate Call" OnStar button._
37 - Signal activation unlock vehicle (white/purple) (J393, pin 14]
38 - Input airbag crash signal [not used] _This is what calls OnStar automatically if the airbags go off. _
39 - Voltage supply terminal (#30) (constant) (red/white) [to fuse 37] _This one and the next one are the operating power for the controller. _
40 - Voltage supply terminal (#30) (constant) (red/white) [to fuse 37]
41 - Emergency battery, positive [not used] _Would be used if the car had factory cell phone prep - provides starter battery power for emergency use._
42 - Emergency battery, negative [not used]




_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:04 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (PanEuropean)*

I found this pic out on erwin.volkswagen.de - it seems that for the J412 there are 7 items going in (the T18tn connector) - the MUTE, Info-CAN-Hi, Info-CAN-Lo, AUDIO, R38-Microphone, POWER (30), and GROUND (31).
From the OnStar T42 plug, you can get the following:
Info-CAN-Hi (pin 9) - - link to J412/T18tn/pin 17
Info-CAN-Lo (pin 30) - - link to J412/T18tn/pin 8
POWER (pin 40 = Fuse 28, 30a) - - link to J412/T18tn/pin 11
POWER (pin 14 = switched, 15a) - - link to pin 10
GROUND (pin 19) - - link to J412/T18tn/pin 1
You can also get the following, but I do not know where they would map to the J412 plug:
MUTE (pin 34)
Audio [+] (pin 10)
Audio [-] (pin 31)
Microphone [+] (pin 12)
Microphone [-] (pin 33)
Hope this helps!










_Modified by CLMims at 2:31 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_
You can also get the following, but I do not know where they would map to the J412 plug:
MUTE (pin 34)
Audio [+] (pin 10)
Audio [-] (pin 31)
Microphone [+] (pin 12)
Microphone [-] (pin 33)


Thanks, but this is the same point I had gotten to with the Bentley Manual's wiring diagrams. All the pins on the J412 this pix specifies match with the one's I already know, and I still don't know where those last five wires would connect. Hence my original plea for help. Since I only have a diagram that show's where they connect to the J758 Swithover Module, that looks like that still my only ($229 additional) option. If I can't find the answer by this weekend, that's the way I'll go.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (Fighterguy)*

See if this won't work - it is a wiring diagram for a Passat, but I believe the J412 is the same:
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/500/1305mfd04.pdf
It shows the pinouts as the following:
T18/01 = ground
T18/04 = mute
T18/07 = LTSP [-]
T18/09 = mic [-]
T18/11 = power
T18/16 = LTSP [+]
T18/18 = mic [+]
Combine it all together, and the OnStar-to-J412 (maybe) would be:
T42t/19 : Ground = T18tn/01
T42t/34 : Mute = T18tn/04
T42t/31 : Aud.[-] = T18tn/07
T42t/30 : iCAN Lo = T18tn/08
T42t/33 : Mic. [-] = T18tn/09
T42t/14 : Pwr,15a = T18tn/10
T42t/40 : Pwr,30a = T18tn/11
T42t/10 : Aud.[+] = T18tn/16
T42t/09 : iCAN Hi = T18tn/17
T42t/12 : Mic [+] = T18tn/18



_Modified by CLMims at 7:46 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (CLMims)*



CLMims said:


> See if this won't work - it is a wiring diagram for a Passat, but I believe the J412 is the same:
> http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/500/1305mfd04.pdf
> It shows the pinouts as the following:
> T18/01 = ground
> ...


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Help, help. Anyone have ROW wiring diagrams? (Fighterguy)*

Let me know how it turns out - I installed the Touareg Bluetooth in place of the OnStar and got it working, except nothing shows on the Infotainment screen; I guess this is normal, since I don't think the OnStar did anything with the display either...
(PS: I noticed you're in Arlington - I work in Rosslyn every day, in case you'd ever want to compare notes/installs!)


----------

